# Do I get it with or without the oven??? Hmmmm....



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Do you find that you really use this? I've never baked when camping, but I've never had an oven either.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

mmmmm Cinnamon rolls while camping, the kids will think you hung the moon and stars









I say oven









Hey if your gettin', you might as well get all sunny


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Go for the oven. Hot rolls, baked potatoes, frozen entries. We use ours all the time. Kirk


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ditto on the oven. We use it more in the camper than at home! Frozen entree's and ...well....what kirk said


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Really depends on your idea of cooking. We don't use ours every meal, but for resale and for variety of our meals its nice to have. Since its not depending on power they are nice when you boondock too. Kids love when my wife has baked cookies or cinnamon rolls when we're camping, I like to camp but I grow tried of "roughing it food" so the oven gives you more options when you cook.


----------



## Puredrifting (May 7, 2004)

Hi:

FWIW, Our Outback 29F-BH-S did NOT come with an oven and my wife thought she might occasionally use one. The dealer ordered a convection/micro to replace the regular micro. When the convection came in, it was way too wide to ever fit without major tearing up of the cabinets.

The dealer then decided to buy us a small, kitchen counter sized convection oven, it looks like a fancy toaster oven but is a true Cuisinart convection. Not as good as a real, built-in, but we needed it for a trip and I think the little portable convection will work out okay. It's all digital, has a ton of controls and options and is big enough to cook a chicken or a loaf of bread. A good compromise.

According to the dealer, lots of 29F-BH-S are built without the ovens since most people just usually end up using it as a storage place.

All the best,

Dan


----------



## shooter (Mar 16, 2004)

One of the biggest differences I can notice between the two is if you plan on doing anything/anywhere that you might not have power, then the convection oven isn't much good, whereas a standard old oven works great anywhere.

craig

p.s. Dan/puredrifting, tell your dealer to quit fibbing, I've got a nice regular oven in my new 29fbhs


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

I'd go for the oven. Didn't have one before. We use it more than I thought we would. Have used it for potatoes, pizza, cinn. buns. Just my thoughts..









Pat


----------

